# Anyone In To Air Gun's?



## JPaling

I'm very in to them and air rifle's but here's where they collide

i'm very in to vostok watches

and i have a vostok air rifle in .177  thats 30 years old and still work's

im happy when a company i like do multiple thing's

i also love my Baikal mp654k C02 pistol made in Russia from old firearm part's 80%-90% of it is real Makarov 

i collect Russian air weapon's as well as military watch's

also have a couple of Russian knives's.

i drive a motorbike too, i wish that was Russian as everything I've had of there's has been reliable and trouble free

sometime's when i shoot the rifle, i wear a watch i feel better inside :L cant decide if that is sad or not.


----------



## johnbaz

Yep Me!!

I have a few but am mostly in to British guns (though I do have all sorts of guns made all over the world)..

Here's most of my BSA rifles, there are a couple more that I had forgotten about!



















And my BSA pistols...










Some of My Webley rifles..

Webley mk1/ mk2 and mk3..



















I also have a Vulcan KS, a Tracker and one or two more but Photobucket is terrible since they upgraded it :wallbash: :wallbash:

John...


----------



## johnbaz

Going to have another look through Pb but I have 1300 pics of my guns and it's taking ages for them all to appear (there's no 'view all' button now  

Air Arms Jackal Firepower..










Air Arms Camargue..










Air Arms Khamsin..










Air ARms TX200..










Some Webley Pistols...










Crumbs!!

I hate Photobucket now, it takes ten times longer than it did to find pics as since the change it's mixed all the pics up, I used to know where they were within the albums but not any more, also, I can't 'copy' my pics to post in to a folder any more, I was thinking of uploading them in to another hosting site but can't now...

I think i'll just delete my account, it'll mean losing over 3000 pics but it may stop me from chucking the computer out of the window  

John..


----------



## Dirty Habitz

I don't have anything like John's epic collection, which I've seen before on another forum, but here's my 2 Rifles.

Weihrauch HW95 .177 and a late 70's BSA Mercury .22


----------



## KO_81

I've only got the one, a Gamo P800. It's not the best or the most powerful but it's fun.

Looks like this............


----------



## tixntox

I had an air arms TX 200 for field target shooting but sold it after having vertigo! (Vertigo and guns - not a good mix) :stop:

Mike


----------



## johnbaz

Dirty Habitz said:


> I don't have anything like John's epic collection, which I've seen before on another forum, but here's my 2 Rifles.
> 
> Weihrauch HW95 .177 and a late 70's BSA Mercury .22


Hmmmm- your Mercury looks luuuurvely!! (love Beesas B) B) I

Cheers, John


----------



## Dirty Habitz

Thanks John. It's in a lovely original, unmolested condition and still shoots really well :thumbsup:


----------



## johnbaz

Hi

I managed to find a nice custom stock for my HW95, the gun is an early one that has open sights!! I have the rearsight put away somewhere..










*EDIT*- does the above pic seem massive to anyone else??, when I put the pic URL in to the post, it looks huuuuge but the preview and when the post is entered it looks OK on my computer :blink:

Cheers, John


----------



## Dirty Habitz

Looks fine to me John.

That's a nice looking stock on the 95.


----------



## chris.ph

ive got a hw97k but no photos sorry, i did have a hw70 bloody good bit of kit


----------



## JPaling

there very beautiful i think your a member umarexboysclub and a couple of the airgun fourms arn't you? i'm pretty sure i've seen your collection a couple of time's


----------



## JPaling

Dirty Habitz said:


> I don't have anything like John's epic collection, which I've seen before on another forum, but here's my 2 Rifles.
> 
> Weihrauch HW95 .177 and a late 70's BSA Mercury .22


love the wood on the 95 not perfect but it looks a beaut


----------



## johnbaz

JPaling said:


> there very beautiful i think your a member umarexboysclub and a couple of the airgun fourms arn't you? i'm pretty sure i've seen your collection a couple of time's


Hi

Yep i'm on a few airgun forums :thumbsup:

Cheers, John


----------



## marley

Wow some good looking rifles and pistols there!

When I was a teenager (many many! moons ago!) I had a "Gat"? 177 pistol! Then a year or 2 after that I got a Relum .22

Then many years after that. I got a lovely looking B.S.A. Airsporter? I think it was called that?

Then my daughter appeared on the scene etc! So the rifle was sold or given to my nephew! Funnily enough Ive thought once or twice over the last year or two, about asking my nephew if he still has it............cos I wouldnt mind having it off him! And seeing this thread again makes me want it again now!

Ive also fired an AK 47.......That was great! That was in Vietnam and also once in Cambodia.(for some reason it was cheaper to do in Cambodia? at least I thought it was stange .cos I thought there would have been more in Vietnam than in Cambodia!) Im sure I also kept one or two of the empty shells form it too!


----------



## Measch

Yeah, was dead into them a while ago. Picked up a 1200 acre permission before I'd even bought my first rifle. Ended up with a HW80K, went shooting a few times then bought a AA S410, great rifle! Could stack 10 shots on a 2p coin at 30 yard in under 10 seconds with that. In the end I found it easier to just use the .22 rimfire and shotguns on the farm than faff about with air rifles. Took out about 140 rabbits in 2011 and they've not recovered since! Bit boring going shooting now! Sold the S410 a while back but still have the HW80 

The jeep:










Rifles:










Currently got that 3-12*50 on my HW80


----------



## johnbaz

^^^ Nice guns :thumbup: ^^^

A few more of my 'faves'...

Anschutz mod275, 4.4mm cal rifled BB gun with a six shot clip!! (12 shot mags can be bought too)..










Brocock Hunter PCP..










Brummie Webley Raider 2 shot..










Sheridan Silver Streak, .20 cal multipump pneumatic..










Air Arms TX200 in .177cal, bought from a member on here :notworthy:










ShinSung Career mk2..










John unk:


----------



## JPaling

johnbaz said:


> ^^^ Nice guns :thumbup: ^^^
> 
> A few more of my 'faves'...
> 
> Anschutz mod275, 4.4mm cal rifled BB gun with a six shot clip!! (12 shot mags can be bought too)..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brocock Hunter PCP..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brummie Webley Raider 2 shot..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sheridan Silver Streak, .20 cal multipump pneumatic..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Air Arms TX200 in .177cal, bought from a member on here :notworthy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ShinSung Career mk2..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John unk:


very intresting Anschutz how much was that, ive never really seen one of them before seems a pretty intresting like the sort of gun you used to use on a fairground,


----------



## artistmike

I used an Anschutz while I was in the army, beautifully made guns they were too......


----------



## johnbaz

artistmike said:


> I used an Anschutz while I was in the army, beautifully made guns they were too......


Hello Mike

Anschutz make some really nice stuff, the mod275 in my pic was only discontinued around five years ago apparently!!

A few more of my faves..

Gamo Stutzen...










Diana mod52, thse camn be made in to veritable cannons if putting on FAC..










Sharps Ace in .177cal, a multipump pneumatic...










HW80 in .177cal..










HW77 made in 1983, .22cal










HW35k










John


----------



## apm101

Used to be at Uni in the early 90's. Eventually splashed on a Brocock Fox: handmade skeleton rifle, used 0.22 brass cartridges that you pumped up prior to firing. Powerful thing, it was, but sadly I was a rotten shot!

Like this:










Cost a bally fortune for a student, but seemed like a good idea at the time...


----------



## johnbaz

JPaling said:


> johnbaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ..
> 
> Anschutz mod275, 4.4mm cal rifled BB gun with a six shot clip!! (12 shot mags can be bought too)..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> very intresting Anschutz how much was that, ive never really seen one of them before seems a pretty intresting like the sort of gun you used to use on a fairground,
Click to expand...

Hello J

Sorry I missed your question

Yes, I think they were used at the fairground shooting galleries, they were actually quite expensive to buy new or so I was told..

I paid (I think) Â£125 for mine which I think was a bit of a bargain :thumbup:



apm101 said:


> Used to be at Uni in the early 90's. Eventually splashed on a Brocock Fox: handmade skeleton rifle, used 0.22 brass cartridges that you pumped up prior to firing. Powerful thing, it was, but sadly I was a rotten shot!
> 
> Like this:
> 
> http://airgunner.org.../brocockfox.gif
> 
> Cost a bally fortune for a student, but seemed like a good idea at the time...


Hi APM

Unfortunately the powers that be placed your old Fox in the 'Need a firearms certificate. group so, anyone that owned one back then, had to apply for an FAC to legally own them but, if they wanted to sell them it was out of the question- they had to be destroyed :wallbash:

It was the same for all guns that used Tac's (Tandem Air Cartridges), there was some other pre filled cart's too but I can't remember what they were called...

Being as it wasn't publicised that well, i'll bet there are loads of Brocock cartridge guns in the backs of wardrobes and the owners not even aware that they're illegal 

Cheers, John


----------



## Faze

My weapons of non destruction


----------



## pkryder

I used to have one of these. Still miffed about it to this day


----------



## johnbaz

Just bought another BSA Lightning with the same type of walnut stock that's on the other one!!!

I bought it from the same lad the I bought the first one from!

He didn't like the Beech stocks so he bought two walnut ones, he then wanted them a little darker so he used stained oil  

Must say, I don't like the darkness of them so i'll get around to refinishing them one day...

Here's the 'ordinary' one with the fatter silencer one..










The XL that I bought a few weeks ago..










EDIT- put wrong pic in!!

Cheers, John


----------



## Edb1984

Seams like there are a lot of spring-er fans on here!

i have had a few over the years, mostly BSA when i was a kid or some sh**y SMK ones, although i was the proud owner of a MK2 TX200HC for about 6 years - nice gun but loud as hell and kicked like a mule.

i now only own Falcons and titans (i dont buy any of the modern ones) - owning all the main model lengths and looking to get a few pistols or pick up a dinged up rifle to cut down to a FN8.

I sold all my multishots about a year ago, never could get on with them - the novelty wore off fast.

Although i have a few shoots on Golf courses i dont tend to go out shooting much - mostly i tend to just taken them apart and service / fix them for people.

here are a few shots of a Bearcat that i turned into a BullPup. (Bearcat is otherwise knows as a FN12 basically)

I made a little rig to allow the trigger movement to be taken really far forward, because its a trigger unit linked to a trigger unit - it still allows me to set draw length and weight so its exactly the same as if you were shooting from the main trigger despite the fact its linked by a bar.

This is really just the test stock as its made from cheap pine, when i get some money and time i am planning on buying a nice bit of walnut or similar and making a proper one. - this has just been cut out, sanded and finished with Danish Oil - not a good job really more of a test for now.

I have a few issues with the scope mounts as they are attached via a dual rail to a 50mm american scope mount with "see thru" mars that the barrel sits through then seated onto the reservoir, so the differences in pressure between shots is effecting the accuracy more than i expected so i am going to mount the scope direct to the barrel once i get some decent stock material to machine.


----------



## saxon46

I'm thinking about getting an air rifle are there any online stores you boys would recommend..........to buy new and used rifles


----------



## Edb1984

saxon46 said:


> I'm thinking about getting an air rifle are there any online stores you boys would recommend..........to buy new and used rifles


dont buy from a shop, they seriously overcharge, lots of them say they have serviced them but i have had to fix many guns that were "serviced" at shops - buy private, best thing is to look through the forums - Gunstar is quite good, you get some idiots on there selling guns worth hundreds for pennies - i got a FN19 for Â£80 of there including postage and its worth about Â£200.

there is also the Airgun BBS but you have to be a committed member before they will let you into the sales forum, but i dont go there as they are all a bit "clicky" if you know what i mean and people get kicked out over silly arguments all the time etc.

You thought of what kind of gun you would like?


----------



## johnbaz

saxon46 said:


> I'm thinking about getting an air rifle are there any online stores you boys would recommend..........to buy new and used rifles


Further to Ed's reply, you can't buy guns online unless you have them delivered to a RFD (Registered firearms dealer), he'll charge you around Â£30 to accept/sign for the gun 

Best buy second hand and only face to face as there's plenty of scammers that will take your money then resist all contact- I was scammed out of a Crosman 2240 pistol, trouble is that he's at the bottom of the country so too far to go and knock on his door :wallbash:

Cheers, John


----------



## Barryboy

johnbaz said:


> saxon46 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm thinking about getting an air rifle are there any online stores you boys would recommend..........to buy new and used rifles
> 
> 
> 
> Further to Ed's reply, you can't buy guns online unless you have them delivered to a RFD (Registered firearms dealer), he'll charge you around Â£30 to accept/sign for the gun
> 
> Best buy second hand and only face to face as there's plenty of scammers that will take your money then resist all contact- I was scammed out of a Crosman 2240 pistol, trouble is that he's at the bottom of the country so too far to go and knock on his door :wallbash:
> 
> Cheers, John
Click to expand...

And further to this point there is a scam artist living and operating in Merthyr Tydfil whose main hobby seems to be buying air rifles then not paying for them. The only was of getting your money back is to pay him a visit accompanied by a couple of the chaps..... oh yes..... however most people in the airgun world are straight. Even so, I would only buy from an unknown person on a F2F basis.

Rob


----------



## Edb1984

Barryboy said:


> johnbaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saxon46 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm thinking about getting an air rifle are there any online stores you boys would recommend..........to buy new and used rifles
> 
> 
> 
> Further to Ed's reply, you can't buy guns online unless you have them delivered to a RFD (Registered firearms dealer), he'll charge you around Â£30 to accept/sign for the gun
> 
> Best buy second hand and only face to face as there's plenty of scammers that will take your money then resist all contact- I was scammed out of a Crosman 2240 pistol, trouble is that he's at the bottom of the country so too far to go and knock on his door :wallbash:
> 
> Cheers, John
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And further to this point there is a scam artist living and operating in Merthyr Tydfil whose main hobby seems to be buying air rifles then not paying for them. The only was of getting your money back is to pay him a visit accompanied by a couple of the chaps..... oh yes.....	however most people in the airgun world are straight. Even so, I would only buy from an unknown person on a F2F basis.
> 
> Rob
Click to expand...

Join a forum and post a few requests and get involved, use it like ebay and see what the sellers have been talking about etc you will soon easily find out if they are a scammer as they wont have many posts etc.

and just as a FYI, Royal mail post DONT cary air guns, but parcelforce do, and have to as part of some contract that was drawn up back in the day (or so the manager of my local post office said when i first asked) Obviouslly they have to be legal under 12ftp etc

i buy and sell about 10 guns a year and just take them to the post office, i have posted a few to the neatherlands too - last time i posted one it was Â£21 next day delivery in the UK with Â£1000 insurance and to the neatherlands Â£38 within 5 days. never had any issues. - the manager just told me to write "Sporting goods" on the form that you stick to it so the "city folk" dont freak out in the sorting office.


----------



## Edb1984

Guns for sporting use Guns intended for sporting purposes - including Section 1 and Section 2 firearms, low-powered air guns and their component parts - may be sent in compliance with UK law and subject to domestic controls on the possession of firearms.

Use 1st Class as the minimum service. The senderâ€™s name and address must be clearly visible on the outer packaging.

info can be found here http://www.royalmail.com/business/help-and-support/tell-me-about-restricted-goods


----------



## mulliner86

Currently this one.

Gunpower stealth .22 with custom walnut grip and forestock.










Cheers,

Leo


----------



## johnbaz

Rob- the scammer from Merthyr was using a pic of mine to try to scam folk so I reported him to the admin- they pulled the ad very quickly (think they'd had dealings, well complaints about him before!)..

The gun was a King Ratcatcher..

John


----------



## johnbaz

johnbaz said:


> saxon46 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm thinking about getting an air rifle are there any online stores you boys would recommend..........to buy new and used rifles
> 
> 
> 
> Further to Ed's reply, you can't buy guns online unless you have them delivered to a RFD (Registered firearms dealer), he'll charge you around Â£30 to accept/sign for the gun
> 
> Best buy second hand and only face to face as there's plenty of scammers that will take your money then resist all contact- I was scammed out of a Crosman 2240 pistol, trouble is that he's at the bottom of the country so too far to go and knock on his door :wallbash:
> 
> Cheers, John
Click to expand...

I didn't explain quite correctly in the above, it should have read that you can't buy guns (and I believe, certain parts) from shops (or businesses) online but you can buy second hand guns in a private sale...

There's some strange and confusing kneejerk laws been passed in the last few years to keep the politicians on the good side of the electorate :wallbash:

Cheers, John 

BTW, I bought another Shinsung Career last week- it's leaks worse than my other one, i'm going to have to buy a couple of seal sets one day!!

I have a disassembled Webley Vulcan coming as a freebie from the same kind bloke too!! (he's already given me an Air Arms Khamsin and a Walther LP53!!


----------



## Edb1984

mulliner86 said:


> Currently this one.
> 
> Gunpower stealth .22 with custom walnut grip and forestock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Leo


i always wanted a stelth as a kid i can remember when they had big two page spreads in all the gun mags and everyone was going nuts for them, i dont tend to see as many now as i use to. when i get back into a gun phase i think i might buy one and pimp it out with useless brass replacement parts and tuning bits.


----------



## Edb1984

NEW EDITION TO THE COLLECTION! wanted one of these for years and one finally came up at the rite price.


----------



## johnbaz

Hi Ed

Is that a Falcon FN8??, it's a beauty whatever it is :notworthy:

My most recent incoming is the bottom one of these two Careers, got it home and found it was very leaky!!, so That's two leaky Careers that I have 










It was cheap though so i'll just buy a couple of seal kits for them both!!

Cheers, John


----------



## Edb1984

johnbaz said:


> Hi Ed
> 
> Is that a Falcon FN8??, it's a beauty whatever it is :notworthy:


Yeh, an FN8, been wanting one for years! but they hardly come up at a affordable price so i snapped this one up.

I have been looking at those careers but they look "heavy" - are they easy to work on?

ever since owning my first falcon/titan i have been taken with their simple design and the fact they are easy to work on and modify. although i am looking at getting into some others and those careers look nice - just put off as they look a bit complex.


----------



## johnbaz

Edb1984 said:


> johnbaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Ed
> 
> Is that a Falcon FN8??, it's a beauty whatever it is :notworthy:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeh, an FN8, been wanting one for years! but they hardly come up at a affordable price so i snapped this one up.
> 
> I have been looking at those careers but they look "heavy" - are they easy to work on?
> 
> ever since owning my first falcon/titan i have been taken with their simple design and the fact they are easy to work on and modify. although i am looking at getting into some others and those careers look nice - just put off as they look a bit complex.
Click to expand...

The first time or two that you strip the Career they seem a bit complex but then, it does get easier, it also helps to have a copy of TR Robbs Career strip guide!!

I just sold a leaky Logun S-16, what a crap gun that was! and so complex inside that I wouldn't open it up 

The first precharged I stripped was a Daystate Huntsman mk1 (sporter with the awful single stage plate trigger!), it was dead simple to strip, I found the leak was due to some debris exiting the exhaust vale and leaving it scored..

I mounted the valve in my old Faircut lathe and with fine emery cloth, I dressed the valve back to almost new.. It's still holding air now!! (last filled it up about two years ago!!)..

Cheers, John


----------



## luckywatch

Managed to prize my lad out of his bedroom for an hour today for a shoot out. Heâ€™s an army cadet and thinks heâ€™s a hot shot. Trouble being for me is he is.

I got a trusty old Snow Peak (Chinese) full power and a tough old gun.

The lad has a Umarex 850 air magnum. Nice bit of kit 8 round mags and fibre optic sights.

We shared his gun and he beat me easy. Before we packed in I challenged him to one mag a piece rapid fire. I beat him by one point! Great fun must make the time to shoot more often.


----------



## Bob Sheruncle

I've been through a few airguns over the years, but I only have 3 now. An HW95 with the full Steve Pope V-Mach custom treatment in .22 calibre, and an HW97 in .177, and a Birmingham made Webley xocet.

Unfortnately, the club nearest to me has shut down, so I need to find somewhere else to shoot or sell them.


----------



## wilhenri

I like the Webley Service in one of the above photos. I have one without a stock or rear flip up sight. But it is still usable. Must get it sorted one day.


----------



## Osian85

I have a rather nice BSA Lightning with walnut stock, with a Simmons 3-9x40 scope and silencer that my father bought me when I was younger, 12ft/lbs so you know you have fired it, I still have it under the bed in pristine condition! I just don't get to use it these days, really enjoyed it when I was younger though.

Osh.


----------



## johnbaz

Hi All

I acquired a few more since I last posted..

Crosman 1077..










BSA Ultra multi on a lovely Minelli walnut stock, The stock has loads of quilting in the grain but I can't seem to pick it up with the camera..










A Daisy Powerline that I was given by a friend at work..










This BSA Buccaneer broke on the very first shot I took on my back garden!! managed to buy a complete trigger cheaply from the bay (top rifle)..










I bought a neglected, in fact, a very abused Airsporter mk1 that i'm 'doing up' too and another coming at some stage in the post then an Orignal mod35 in superb condition this week :yahoo:

John


----------



## luckywatch

The BSA ultra multi is a lovely looking gun on Walnut and I have always fancied a Daisy powerline for a bit of fun. So Roy Rogers! :cowboy: Good post. :thumbup:


----------



## johnbaz

wilhenri said:


> I like the Webley Service in one of the above photos. I have one without a stock or rear flip up sight. But it is still usable. Must get it sorted one day.


Hi Wilhenri

They sometimes turn up on ebay! Failing that you could have a go at making one, I don't think it would be too difficult :yes:

Here's a few more recent additions..

Weihrauch HW35 Hofmann Premier..










HW35 Export..










BSA Airsporter mk2, this was in a terrible state when I acquired it, the action was very rusty, the stock was bleached to almost white by being left in sunlight for years!










German Original mod35..










John :thumbup:


----------



## mickey the brindle

Wow that's some collection ! I have a Webley junior mk2 and some other 60s 70s bits and bobs , I have a tin grip junior that needs some parts that are missing , do you have anyone you use for parts ?


----------



## johnbaz

mickey the brindle said:


> Wow that's some collection ! I have a Webley junior mk2 and some other 60s 70s bits and bobs , I have a tin grip junior that needs some parts that are missing , do you have anyone you use for parts ?


Hi Mickey

There's Chambers guns that i've bought a few parts from and also John Knibbs international

I've never bought from JK international but I know that a lot of people on the forums have :thumbsup:

I'm sending payment for another Webley junior tomorrow, it will neaad the right hand bakalite grip replacing :yes:

Cheers, John :cheers:


----------



## Wetdog

Aye, I have a few.

I'm sure I've seen the OP on the forums.


----------



## tiff_lee

Ah when I first saw air guns I thought air soft and my eyes lit up but I see this thread is referring to 'real' air guns!


----------



## Wetdog

Nowt wrong with Airsoft, if it gives you enjoyment it's all good.


----------



## tiff_lee

Ah well in that case here are a couple from my airsoft arsenal


----------



## johnbaz

Hi Lee

Jeez!! They look real!!

How do they operate? Co2??

Cheers, John


----------



## tiff_lee

The L85 is made from stamped steel and is a pretty good replica for a 'toy', the Thompson is also mainly metal (albeit cheap chinese stuff) but the wood stock I fitted instead of the plastic wood effect it had before.

It's because of their realness that the law was changed in 2006 with the introduction of the Violent Crime Reduction Act (VCRA) which limited who could actually buy/own Replica Imitation Firearms (RIF's) which is what airsoft guns come under, you had to be into re-enactment or airsoft to own them, it's all a bit wooly to be honest.

They have a mechanical gearbox driven by a small motor (battery is in the stock) which winds back a piston onto a spring which when released moves a volume of air firing the BB down the barrel. You can upgrade the spring to move the piston faster and thus fire BB's faster but then that impacts on the strength of the gears, battery size etc, there is no end of tweaking/mods that can be done.

Speaking of the Thompson, random geek fact for those that didn't know but the M41A Pulse Rifle from "Aliens" was a Thompson with a bodykit!

Few more....

HK416



M14



M4



G36c



Glock 18c


----------



## johnbaz

Hi all

I added a few more to the collection ^_^























































John


----------



## johnbaz

Some more..























































John


----------



## johnbaz

A few more..





































Sorry if I posted any of the pics more than once :man_in_love:

John...


----------



## chris l

I had one of these years ago and have always wanted another. 1970's Gamo Center.



Found this one a while back, and have just finished a minor service; it was stripped cleaned and lubed, with a few spots of rebluing.

The rear sight was cracked, but Knibbs had a complete NOS unit, so that went on.

There aren't many underlever, rotating breech pistol designs about and I love this one, looks like a 70's ray gun with a crackle finish.

The grip can be rotated/adjusted to give a classic target pistol angle and the trigger adjusts for l.o.p. and weight.

The fixed barrel makes it very accurate, but it's hard to shoot, weight, length, and the fact that it's a springer, but I like that; I can shoot it, but when others try it, they can't!



Sorry for the crappy phone pictures


----------



## mcb2007

My ramshackle few


----------

